# differences between egg and sperm donors



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

do egg and sperm donors have to fill in the same donor forms?

is it my imagnination or do egg donors normally write way more than sperm donors?

what kind of help do donors get in filling the forms in?

just curious.....


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

In the UK donors of all types fill in the same forms.  it is true that egg donors often given more information than sperm donors.  This may partly have to do with the kind of encouragement each donor gets from staff at the clinic - egg donors have much more involvement with staff than sperm donors do - and partly because women are, on the whole, better communicators and more able to put themselves in the position of a recipient (another woman) and a donor conceived person.  Historically, sperm donors were not encouraged to think about the children they might help create and this attitude remains dominant in many, though not all, clinics.

There is some research going on the moment about the amount of support that donors are offered/given when completing their information forms.  Hopefully this will lead to more and better quality/more appropriate information being available.
Olivia


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks olivia ... makes perfect sense!

i hope the research does help sperm donors give more information.  

hope you had a great christmas!


----------

